# Leeres ResultSet mit H2 unter Vista



## Antiheld (22. Okt 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Programm für einen kleinen privaten Nutzerkreis geschrieben welches die H2 Datenbank verwendet. Sprich das Programm läd die H2 Dateien mit JDBC lokal, es läuft auch nicht als Service im Hintergrund. An sich funktioniert das auch, bei mir und den anderen Benutzern nur bei einem nicht. Er verwendet Vista und so wie ich das durch Ferndiagnose feststellen kann mein Programm auch die Verbindung mit der Datenbank herstellen, jedoch liefert es offensichtlich ein leeres ResultSet, exeptions werden ebenfalls nicht geworfen. Und um das ganze noch ein wenig eigenartiger zu machen - bei einigen Datenbanken funktioniert es und bei anderen wieder nicht. 

Ich weiß, viel kann man damit nicht anfangen, aber vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch schonmal ein ähnliches Problem gehabt. 

Grüße
Dennis


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (22. Okt 2008)

auch wenn ich kein vista freund bin glaube ich kaum dass das ganze daran liegt. Hast du eine art benutzerverwaltung und es liegt vielleicht an seinem benutzer? Ansonsten kann man mit diesen angaben nicht wirklich was dazu sagen, ich würde an deiner stelle mal debuggen.


----------



## HoaX (22. Okt 2008)

wo hat er denn das programm hin installiert/kopiert? wo liegen die daten?
vista treibt gerne mätzchen mit java

siehe auch
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic75932_vista-schreibrechte-problem-jar-file.html
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=66712&highlight=


----------



## Antiheld (22. Okt 2008)

Danke schonmal für die Antworten 
Sobald ich den Nutzer wieder erreichen kann werde ich die Vorschläge mal ansprechen. Melde mich dann in jedem Fall nochmal.

Grüße
Dennis


----------

